# So Humiliating



## sadworkinggirl (Apr 10, 2012)

I found your forum today because I needed to talk to someone that might sympathize and understand. It's too embarrassing to talk about with friends or my boyfriend - but what has been going on at work hit a wall today. I recently got a bad flu that made my IBS about ten times worse than it's been in a very long time. I am stuck in a room right on top of people with absolutely nowhere to go. When I go to the bathroom a lot, I get the hairy eyeball from my two supervisors. When I don't go to the bathroom a lot and let "come what may" I get little wisecracks, like "geez we need to open a window in here or something." Cue laughter. Probably 50 percent of the time I come back from the restroom there are little mean snickers. I try not to notice it, but I do. Today it wasn't bad and I was very happy...then someone came over and said "Wow, there IS air in here." My supervisor said "Don't count on it." Cue laughter. I'm so humiliated, embarrassed and I can't believe people are treating me like this. Yes, I'm sure it's not always pleasant to be around me, but for god's sakes, I would NEVER be so mean to another coworker. I ended up having to walk out and get a grip so I didn't have a crying fit at work. It's so painful and so difficult and I've tried diet changes, relaxation, meds, and it seems like nothing works. Fortunately, it's a temp job and I only have to do this for another six weeks. I hope I still have any self-esteem left by the time it's over.


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

sadworkinggirl said:


> I found your forum today because I needed to talk to someone that might sympathize and understand. It's too embarrassing to talk about with friends or my boyfriend - but what has been going on at work hit a wall today. I recently got a bad flu that made my IBS about ten times worse than it's been in a very long time. I am stuck in a room right on top of people with absolutely nowhere to go. When I go to the bathroom a lot, I get the hairy eyeball from my two supervisors. When I don't go to the bathroom a lot and let "come what may" I get little wisecracks, like "geez we need to open a window in here or something." Cue laughter. Probably 50 percent of the time I come back from the restroom there are little mean snickers. I try not to notice it, but I do. Today it wasn't bad and I was very happy...then someone came over and said "Wow, there IS air in here." My supervisor said "Don't count on it." Cue laughter. I'm so humiliated, embarrassed and I can't believe people are treating me like this. Yes, I'm sure it's not always pleasant to be around me, but for god's sakes, I would NEVER be so mean to another coworker. I ended up having to walk out and get a grip so I didn't have a crying fit at work. It's so painful and so difficult and I've tried diet changes, relaxation, meds, and it seems like nothing works. Fortunately, it's a temp job and I only have to do this for another six weeks. I hope I still have any self-esteem left by the time it's over.


The problem is that people with IBS dont realize how debilitating it can be. They take their normal bowel habits for complete granted. Some people make humor out of passing gas and bowel habits, because... it really is pretty funny, unless you have experiences like us. I know these people seem like they're being cruel but they could be coming from a place where they're joking or just plain naive. I found that being honest with my co-workers..all of them pretty much..has been so helpful. They understand I have IBS and we sometimes can laugh together about it, and other times they are so compassionate..because I made them understand. Consider talking to these people...what do you have to lose? Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

BeeRitt said:


> The problem is that people with IBS dont realize how debilitating it can be. They take their normal bowel habits for complete granted. Some people make humor out of passing gas and bowel habits, because... it really is pretty funny, unless you have experiences like us. I know these people seem like they're being cruel but they could be coming from a place where they're joking or just plain naive. I found that being honest with my co-workers..all of them pretty much..has been so helpful. They understand I have IBS and we sometimes can laugh together about it, and other times they are so compassionate..because I made them understand. Consider talking to these people...what do you have to lose? Good luck and hang in there.


I once found an air freshner had been placed under my desk, and also saw a colleague spraying perfume over my desk area.


----------



## BlueBird Happy (Apr 18, 2011)

Matilda001 said:


> I once found an air freshner had been placed under my desk, and also saw a colleague spraying perfume over my desk area.


Come on over to the forum that deals with leaky gas and fecal body odor. We get humiliated all the time at work. As a matter of fact, I thought your post was a stray post from our group.You are really not alone in this. People are generally jacka**es. Ignore them. Hugs. Feel better.


----------

